# what drugs?



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

I have heard that you can either have a cycle of IUI medicated or unmedicated.  I will definitely need meds as I have mild PCOS and as such, an irregular cycle but do ovulate quite well.  What are the options for meds and if going private, how much do they cost?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi suzipooh

I have been on menopur for my medicated iui (pcos).  For my first cycle I was on it every other day, (produced 1 follie)  This cyle I was on daily with 3 days double dose (this cycle produced 2 follies).  I have a shot of pregnyl (trigger shot).  I paid private and my drugs cost £192. (cyclogest pessaries for after basting were done by prescription 6.75??)  I have never used more than one box of pregnyl though, so it wil prob go up next cycle if they increase my dose (that is of course if I don't get a bfp!)

hope that helps
strawbs xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

forgot to say      .  You will be scanned quite a bit so as not to overstimulate on the drugs.  Ladies with pcos can produce follies rather quickly!


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks so much!!!  I was really worried that the price would be similar to IVF/ICSI drugs packages.  Best of luck with your current cycle and really hope that you get a BFP this time!  And HAPPY BIRTHDAY when it comes


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Suzi

I have PCOS too and also had medicated IUI with 75iu Menopur daily (I produced 4 follies but only 2 big ones) and cyclogest pessaries every day for after basting.  I also had Pregnyl but didnt need the shot as I had a natural surge - I had my treatment at a private clinic and my drugs cost 230.00.

Wishing you lots of luck

Jane xxx

PS - Hi Strawbs, thinking of you        xxx


----------

